# How are Lyft Power Zones Determine?



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Some of my Power Zones are at odd times and I'm wondering if it's because I've been up early the last couple of weeks.

Tue 4AM - 6AM 100%
Wed 3AM - 5AM 40%
Thu 4AM - 5AM 50%

I'm not going to go out of my way to drive to these, but I do make my way towards Downtown early in the morning.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft takes big groups of drivers and gives them PZ offers. Simultaneously they give another group a different PZ offer, in another part of the city. And so on.

They are trying to get drivers to hang out where and when they want without turning us into employees. . It's a big experiment in control.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Early Mornings are airport runs


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Goduckies said:


> Early Mornings are airport runs


I'm aware of that, but it doesn't answer how zones are determined


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

No one on this board knows. Probably only a handful of programmers and operations folks in SF really know. I've been watching and looking at other drivers PZ that are posted here since PZ started, they are often different, and different in subtle ways.

The apparent complexity leads me to think that PZ assignment is mainly algorithm based with some local office input on things like budget and maybe some gross driver demographics like time driving for Lyft and dollar amount booked per week.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I imagine there is a psychological control component as well.

When PZs began I got a couple 70-100% zoned for Sunday mornings. I wondered why... I put in 12 hour shifts on Friday and Saturday nights, and their computers know this. Are they trying to get me to stop driving Saturday nights? Are they simply trying to see how desperate I am for money? Are they just too lazy or stupid to realize their mistake?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Fleet redistribution. The goal is to kill PT and get the response time down to 3-5 minutes. Use Bailout to utilize drivers that come available in the vicinity of a new request. Cancelling me to get the response time they are after. 

Riders in my market are complaining about the price.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Early Mornings are airport runs


Especially early weekend mornings around 5-7am


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

It’s for driver distribution in most cases, just like Uber surges. I see it here often. Big surges at the college campuses where drivers don’t want to go and fight traffic for a four block ride.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

its unfair that some get 20% and some get 150% all my 20% zones don't do much because their all in the ghetto, they can just murder drivers by depleting their income.cherry picked rides and these bogus surges. Its really awful how they treat drivers now. Its 10 dollars an hour!!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

They are guessing how stupid drivers are and what they can swindle them with. I have no PZ's the gimmick didn't work on me. I follow the TOS and have no surprises anymore. The TOS is what you are contracted to do and what they are contracted to do. The only thing in the TOS is PT and Surges. L/U reserve the right to change what they pay us at anytime and with no notice. Bonuses AND pz'S are for the benefit of the company not the contractors. simple fleet distribution experiments to meet the goal of 3-5 pickup times. remember that. 

STOP WHINING, you are not a driver you are an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR. 

Quit and get a job.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The zones I've seen so far this weekend are 20, 30 and 50. Not enough to make me wanna drive in those areas.


----------

